

Don’t Diss Cheap Smartphones. They’re About to Change Everything - tuxguy
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/cheap-smartphones/

======
mattl
A $25 dollar smartphone with FirefoxOS is going to be pretty fantastic. I have
it running on an spare Nexus 4 and its lovely, I am fast considering using
FFOS as my daily phone.

